# malathionn smell



## Debbie Jones (Oct 17, 2012)

What does malathion smell like after being sprayed on wood for termites?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought that stuff had been outlawed years ago.
It stinks to high heaven.
Why are you asking?
http://www.chem-tox.com/malathion/research/

There's a bunch of far safer chemicals that can be used.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Without "Scratch n Sniff" capabilities it would be hard to describe what malathion smells like. I can only describe it as having had a very "insectiside" chemical smell to it. If you are referring to a distant past application I doubt you are presently still smelling it.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Malathion, while low in toxicity is high in odor due to its’ sulfur compounds. I never heard of it being used professionally for termites. I think it’s still available for outdoor tree/shrub use like bagworms, japanese beettles, etc. but there are other insecticdes that are more user friendly for that. It’s an old chemical that probably isn’t needed anymore.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

PAbugman said:


> Malathion, while low in toxicity is high in odor due to its’ sulfur compounds. I never heard of it being used professionally for termites. I think it’s still available for outdoor tree/shrub use like bagworms, japanese beettles, etc. but there are other insecticdes that are more user friendly for that. It’s an old chemical that probably isn’t needed anymore.


 
When I was in the tree business, we used tons of the stuff, it did smell, but it also worked well. I also thought it got replaced for the most part.


----------

